# A Long shot



## carbman (Aug 16, 2007)

Just in case, does anybody know of the whereabouts of any of the follwing. All apprentices with me on Bank Line 66-68.
Eddie Wipperman, from East Ham.
Simon Muggleton, from Penge, S. London


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Given the strength and depth of the Members, hopfully not a long shot and I hope you get a good result. (Thumb)


----------



## littlelord (Sep 3, 2007)

*Simon muggleton*

Hi there,

someone contacted me through genesreunited about this and i got curious!
Simon's my dad... and he's very well.

who are you carbman?

send me a message and i'll forward it to my dad.


----------



## carbman (Aug 16, 2007)

littlelord said:


> Hi there,
> 
> someone contacted me through genesreunited about this and i got curious!
> Simon's my dad... and he's very well.
> ...


Hi Littlelord. Great to hear from you.
My name is John Cutts and I sailed with dad on the Nessbank in 1966.I came to your house once when you lived in Bexhill. I moved with my family shortly afterwards to Yorkshire , where we still live.
Unfortunately lost contact, but would like to contact dad and mum again.
Please send me a PM and I'll reply with my email address.
What are you doing on this site? Did you join the 'merch' also, like dad?
Would love to hear from dad. 
Regards, carbman.


----------



## carbman (Aug 16, 2007)

Tonga said:


> Given the strength and depth of the Members, hopfully not a long shot and I hope you get a good result. (Thumb)


You're not wrong,Tonga. Besides Littlelord, I have also been sent Eddie Wippermans address. 
Thanks everybody for your help and for shipsnostalgia, I couldn't have hoped for a better result.


----------

